# smoking hose



## TractorTrent (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello

My father owns a 1996 kubota b1700 tractor. It has the three cylinder diesel engine. There is a hose that comes out of the valve cover and runs down next to the oil filter. There is nothing on the end of it and it just blows smoke and there is an accumulation of oil and dirt where it ends. Is the a crankcase vent hose? Does this open end need to ne attached to something? If anyone could help me I would be most grateful.
thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! It sure sounds like that's what it is. Typically, they run up to the air breather.


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't worry. It's the crankcase breather. Older tractors are vented to atmosphere. A little bit of smoke is normal. So is the oil accumulation.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

nhtech said:


> Don't worry. It's the crankcase breather. Older tractors are vented to atmosphere. A little bit of smoke is normal. So is the oil accumulation.


Sorry NH tech, I hit the edit instead of the quote. My 1947 Chevy truck was like that.


----------



## TractorTrent (Nov 24, 2012)

Well I appreciate your feed back fellas. Would a small breather of filter be ok to put on it? Or I wonder would it clog seeings how there is an oil build up there.


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

I would not worry about it. It's a tractor after all. I always tell my customers that if its covered in oil at least it won't rust.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Has the same vent line on my pass B7100HST..don't restrict..let it puff out.


----------



## TractorTrent (Nov 24, 2012)

Will do. Thanks for the info. Is there a reason its smoking? It just seems very noticeable all of a sudden


----------

